# Little help please



## alamaya (Mar 14, 2010)

I have my appointment tomorrow for consents and to collect drugs.
I am nhs funded do i still have to pay a prescription charge and if so is it per item or just a one off. 
Just dawned on me and now really confused lol


----------



## redhead27 (Jul 5, 2010)

Hi it is per item. also buying at the hospital is more expensive as well.x.Kath


----------

